# Do You Like Yogurt?



## Lon (Oct 25, 2017)

I sure do, and not just any kind. I love CHOBANI and the inexpensive extremely wide varieties that they have.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2017)

I like Chobani best too Lon, only I get the plain Greek Chobani and add organic lemon juice, raw honey and sometimes flaxseeds to it.  Just picked up 3 small ones to mix with Lipton Onion Soup Mix for a healthy onion dip to eat with Ruffles chips.


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 25, 2017)

I like several brands of yogurt, and have yogurt for my dessert at lunch almost every day.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 25, 2017)

I have found a new yogurt I like named Oui. Its in a real glass jar and French.  I really like it and buy one each time I shop.  Its more expensive and I hope they start offering it in larger containers so I can add my own fruit to it.  A little jar costs around 1.34 to 1.49 around here.


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 25, 2017)

Oh yes!!!  
I'd never even tried yogurt until around 2 years ago, and absolutely love it.  Unless I run out and can't get to the store, I usually have one for lunch every day.  
Tried a few different brands, but I like Anderson-Erickson the best-  I think it's regional.  Many great flavors to choose from.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 25, 2017)

Fage, but I love Ellenos.   Expensive, but well worth the money.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 25, 2017)

terry123 said:


> I have found a new yogurt I like named Oui. Its in a real glass jar and French.  I really like it and buy one each time I shop.  Its more expensive and I hope they start offering it in larger containers so I can add my own fruit to it.  A little jar costs around 1.34 to 1.49 around here.



I saw that in Walmart and thought about it.   Looks good


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 25, 2017)

I like the richer Greek yogurt better than the thin ones, and this is one food that I do not buy the cheap store brands. My favorite is the plain Greek Gods whole milk yogurt, but I also like the Fage plain yogurt as well. 
Sometimes, I make my own yogurt, just like I enjoy making my own kefir, too.  My daughter just gave me her yogurt maker that is timed and also has a coo down setting afterwards; so you can set it and forget it until you are ready to eat it or put it in the refrigerator. It makes a quart at a time, which I like; but she prefers the little cup-sized ones that she can take to work with her, and so she got a new yogurt maker. 
I still have a little of the Fage Greek yogurt to finish, and then I am going to try making some in the new yogurt maker.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 26, 2017)

My mother used to make yogurt. I liked it then, but haven't found anything that tastes as good. So...no, I don't care much for it.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 29, 2017)

Yes, I'm a big yogurt fan.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 1, 2017)

I was never a yogurt fan until a couple years ago. My favorite brand is Yoplait Sue


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 1, 2017)

This is not your healthy, low fat, low carb yogurt. It's expensive and hard to find. I had it twice..... Soooo delicious!






http://liberteyogourt.com/#


[h=1]whole milk yogurt in eight captivating flavors.[/h]                                                                                          

 


                                          [h=1]Philippine Coconut[/h]                                                                          Nothing nurtures coconuts  to their peak of perfection quite like the tropical terrain of the  Philippines. Earthy and nutty, paired with our whole milk, you don’t so  much taste it as experience it.


 


                                          [h=1]Lemon[/h]                                                                          This unexpectedly sharp,  citrus kick—from lemons picked at their peak of ripeness—is the perfect  foil for our smooth and creamy, whole milk yogurt.


 


                                          [h=1]Baja Strawberry[/h]                                                                          Nurtured by the balmy winds  of the Pacific Ocean, strawberries from the Baja Peninsula are unlike  any other. Their sweet, summery flavor profile is just the right  companion for our whole milk yogurt.


 


                                          [h=1]Californian Pomegranate[/h]                                                                          We start with pomegranate juice from the Golden State. Fresh, tart, bursting with flavor—just waiting for our whole milk yogurt.


 


                                          [h=1]Washington Black Cherry[/h]                                                                          The arid growing season of  the Pacific Northwest produces a deep red, mahogany black cherry that’s  equal parts sweet and tart. With flavor notes of cacao and citrus, it  takes our organic, whole milk yogurt to a whole other level.


 


                                          [h=1]Sweet Cream[/h]                                                                          We start with  pure, organic whole milk, sourced from a co-operative of family farms.  Then, we lightly sweeten our yogurt with organic cane sugar to bring you  a sweet, creamy taste.


 


                                          [h=1]Ecuadorian Mango[/h]                                                                          Our search for the perfect  mangos brought us to the tropics of Ecuador. Bright, tangy, and  flavorful, this buttery smooth fruit was made for our whole milk yogurt.


 


                                          [h=1]French Lavender[/h]                                                                          The lavender from France is  like Champagne from—well, France. Floral, bright and unexpected, this  exquisite flavor will have you on the next plane to Provence.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 1, 2017)

I never tried liberte but it sounds delicious.
I always have fave 2% with added fruit like tangerines, pomegranate or pistachio and chocolate. It cures me from ice cream.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 1, 2017)

moviequeen1 said:


> I was never a yogurt fan until a couple years ago. My favorite brand is Yoplait Sue


Yoplait is my favorite also. I love the Key Lime flavor. I'm not a fan of Greek yogurt. I find it to be to thick.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 2, 2017)

RadishRose have you had the French Lavender?
I would love to try that and the coconut.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 4, 2017)

I like Greek Yogurt and get it for 69 cents a container.  I especially like coconut and pineapple.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 4, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I love the Key Lime flavor.



Any brand as long as key lime is the flavor
It needs to be available in half gallon size


----------



## Kadee (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes I eat yoghurt as well ,I make 2 ltrs a week ..one for hubs ..one for me ..I only make it plain and add either fresh or stewed fruit ( we have grown and strewed )  we add it as needed ,my yoghurt maker has 7 single serve size jars 

I find  allot of the bought yoghurts way to Sweet ,that’s why I started making my own


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes.  Favorite is blueberry yogurt, with real blueberries.   Don't buy yogurt often though.


----------



## neotheone (Nov 5, 2017)

Store brand raspberry yogurt, inexpensive and tasty.   Yea, probably has too much sugar, but I only eat yogurt probably once every 3 months, plus I generally avoid other sugar sources.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 9, 2018)

I finally got around to trying out the new yogurt maker that my daughter gave me, and it makes really good yogurt and it is so easy to use. 
I like that it makes a whole quart and not just a bunch of little cups to mess with and clean afterwards. 
The yogurt tasted great, but it was nowhere near as thick as the Greek yogurt that I like to eat; so I tried using it for a yogurt smoothie. 
One of the things that I have been reading about is cabbage, and how many health benefits are found in eating raw cabbage or drinking cabbage juice.
 I decided to try some cabbage in my smoothie and you can’t even taste it in there. 
I put in 1/2 apple that was left over (from something ?), a part of a bag of fresh cranberries, a packet of black cherry vitamin drink, and a nice size wedge of fresh cabbage and blended it all up with the quart of yogurt in the Vitamix. 
It turned out delicious, and you can’t even taste the cabbage; so the next time I make this, I will add more cabbage to the mix. I want to eventually get to where it has as much cabbage as possible without making the yogurt smoothie taste like a cabbage. 

https://www.organicfacts.net/health-benefits/vegetable/health-benefits-of-cabbage.html


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 9, 2018)

Yup. But unlike many others, don't care for Greek style yoghurt.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 9, 2018)

Kadee46 said:


> Yes I eat yoghurt as well ,I make 2 ltrs a week ..one for hubs ..one for me ..I only make it plain and add either fresh or stewed fruit ( we have grown and strewed )  we add it as needed ,my yoghurt maker has 7 single serve size jars
> 
> I find  allot of the bought yoghurts way to Sweet ,that’s why I started making my own



I like yoghurt as well and went through a phase of making it myself. I started with a yoghurt maker then discovered that I could make it just as well and in bigger quantities using a styrofoam esky kept warm inside with containers of hot water. The milk was placed in any old plastic containers above the heat source. It worked a treat.

I strained the yogurt through clean cloth to make it thick like Greek yoghurt and used some of it to make Tzaziki dip.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 9, 2018)

I have made it using that method as well Warrigal ,I’ve also used a wide mouth thermos flask ...but I find it so easy using my yoghurt maker it has a timer and switches off after the time set ,by me has elapsed 
I don’t like the packet mixes even the low fat ones are to bland for out tastes . I use smart sugar in my yoghurt it’s part sugar part stevia


----------



## Don M. (Jan 9, 2018)

A word of caution, regarding yogurt....My wife has been a big fan of yogurt for years, but has been battling high blood pressure for the past couple of years...and takes a daily Lisinopril tablet for that.  However, she still had some spikes in her pressure, even with the pills.  Last Summer, her doctor recommended some changes in diet, which included minimizing dairy products and yogurt.  That seemed to help a bunch, and her pressure is far more steady, and hovers right near normal.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 9, 2018)

Thank you Don that’s interesting beacuse I have  spikes in my BP as well ..it can be 90/ 190 one day and 70/110 the next 
I will speak to my GP next time I see him about that


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 10, 2018)

Don M. said:


> A word of caution, regarding yogurt....My wife has been a big fan of yogurt for years, but has been battling high blood pressure for the past couple of years...and takes a daily Lisinopril tablet for that.  However, she still had some spikes in her pressure, even with the pills.  Last Summer, her doctor recommended some changes in diet, which included minimizing dairy products and yogurt.  That seemed to help a bunch, and her pressure is far more steady, and hovers right near normal.



Every article I have ever read says yoghurt could lower BP, or many studies show it does. Dairy products do not raise bp, as far as I've ever read unless you have a total diet high in dairy. Is that the case? Point is, without playing doctor, that your wife has an out-of-the-norm condition if that is the cause of spiking bp. It should be the opposite.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 10, 2018)

I love yogurt and also make my own.   Seems like homemade always tastes better.


----------

